# planning west texas trip



## jim0602 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well it’s time for my annual fall trip to west Texas. I’ll be looking mainly for t’s and grey bands. I usually stay in Sanderson but am open to other locations.  My usual group is pretty much broke and or out of vacation time so I am looking for others who would like to go for a week or so. We can drive my xterra but it only gets around 18-20 mpg. I would like to find a group to go and split costs. I live in n.e. Oklahoma and could pick up riders or be picked up if someone from farther north. I would like to go twords the end of September but am open to any dates. If anyone would like to go pm me and we can try to work out something. i am also wanting to do an arizona trip. never been there.

jim


----------



## Canth (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd LOVE to go. But I just got back from that area and am completely broke. I wish you luck with your findings. And be careful with the cops. It's illegal to roadhunt here now.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 24, 2007)

We just got back from there this past weekend.  It was an awesome time, and we saw alot of cool things, though no alterna.  

Let me know when you go, I might swing down for a day.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 24, 2007)

Texas Blonde said:


> We just got back from there this past weekend.  It was an awesome time, and we saw alot of cool things, though no alterna.
> 
> Let me know when you go, I might swing down for a day.


yeah dont rub it in !!!


----------

